# Raided



## greenear (Jan 1, 2007)

We had a community garden with 14 members fully compliant. but at harvest the sheriff came in ghastapo style (the same sheriff who I spoke with on several occasions to be compliant) and stole our medicine. What the hell is going on with our state. Charges were filed later. This sucks, now we suffer.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 31, 2007)

Never, NEVER, ever trust a COP!!!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 31, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Never, NEVER, ever trust a COP!!!!!


 
... or anybody else !

14 people knowing about that is too many. No matter how well you think you know them, one night, one of them is gonna get a few beers into them, the tongue will start flapping, and then thats the end of it.

You should have one good mate .. and I emphasise ONE good mate in on it with you.  That way if all goes belly up, you will know it was either him or you ...  and you'll know if it aint you !


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 27, 2007)

Unless this is a med. mj state then it doesn't matter how many people know. I would never trust anyone in any type of law enforcement with mj.Sorry to say this but the USA legal system is currupt. They arrest a Deputized med. grower in soca (Ed Rosenthall) and do not let him speak at his hearing. The government never let the jury know that he was permitted to grow and supply the med distribution center. This is screwed up. The jury was notified AFTER he was incarcirated of this. 

Anyway I have no respect/trust for our government and I'm sure that your cop friend didn't tell you everything. A cop making a garden bust is a big boost in his carier so why would he tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

Trust a cop :rofl: :rofl: DTA man dont trust anyone


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2007)

> Medical Marijuana General...fully compliant...


 It was a medicinal garden...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> It was a medicinal garden...


so whats that mean that the sheriff had no right to take his stuff???


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats even more screwed up  . Once again kudo's to the US government.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 27, 2007)

dont ever trust you ex-wife , mother inlaw and sure dont ever trust a damm PIG


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> dont ever trust you ex-wife , mother inlaw and sure dont ever trust a damm PIG


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  ur cracking me up lol how u been bro?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 27, 2007)

enjoin my life i just got the highest pay  since i start my bussines 
i will probely gone for few days thinkin on hiting Las Vegas 
or im going go to europe


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 1, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> ... or anybody else !
> 
> 14 people knowing about that is too many. No matter how well you think you know them, one night, one of them is gonna get a few beers into them, the tongue will start flapping, and then thats the end of it.
> 
> You should have one good mate .. and I emphasise ONE good mate in on it with you. That way if all goes belly up, you will know it was either him or you ... and you'll know if it aint you !


 
true that the only people that know wear my grow is my bro witch would never rip the weed that we grow together and my dad and my dad dosent smoke anymore so yeah it stays within the family


----------

